# Bringing puppy home...



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Tomorrow we will be bringing our new puppy home. :whoo: I'm gathering all the things I'll need for the trip...plastic kennel, wee wee pads, toy, some treats, water, towels, plastic bags, leash and collar...anything else I should bring with me? What should I be getting from the breeder when I leave her house? I know she said she'll provide me with some food the puppy has been eating, a toy he and his littermates have played with, and a schedule of his vaccinations. Anything else in particular I should expect? I know that once we meet the puppy that all we'll want to do is just hop into the car with it to bring it home, so I want to be prepared and not forget anything while I'm there.  Of course, once we are home we will post lots of pictures.:biggrin1:

Thanks,
Andmmy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

andmmy said:


> Tomorrow we will be bringing our new puppy home. :whoo: I'm gathering all the things I'll need for the trip...plastic kennel, wee wee pads, toy, some treats, water, towels, plastic bags, leash and collar...anything else I should bring with me? *Camera* What should I be getting from the breeder when I leave her house? I know she said she'll provide me with some food the puppy has been eating, a toy he and his littermates have played with, and a schedule of his vaccinations. Anything else in particular I should expect? I know that once we meet the puppy that all we'll want to do is just hop into the car with it to bring it home, so I want to be prepared and not forget anything while I'm there.  Of course, once we are home we will post lots of pictures.:biggrin1:
> 
> Thanks,
> Andmmy


Congratulations!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations! It sounds like you have everything covered for the trip. Once you get home make sure to have Lots of chew toys on hand, Natures Miracle for accidents and a nice warm blankie to line the crate with (our puppy loves to burrow under his).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

please bring him my kisses!
And maybe a soft blanket to put on your lap for him for the way home.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats - you've been waiting for this day for quite a while, haven't you? Post lots of pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Andmmy - WOW the time has finally come!! I know you have been waiting for a long time!! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would plan a couple extra towels and a plastic trash bag just in case of the barfies. Some puppies get carsick and it's nice to have some clean towels. I don't remember if you said who the breeder was but I would think you'll get a sales contract/guarentee. Have you discussed whether you will recieve the AKC paperwork to complete his registration or is it in the contract that you'll recieve it once you show signs of spay or neuter? Is puppy microchipped yet? If so, you would get paperwork with his chip number and a form to register his chip too.  Hav fun!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! Be sure to let me know when you're ready for Guapo


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, it has been a LONG time coming. I remember telling my daughter "seven more weeks till we bring the puppy home!"  Can't believe the day has finally come!!! Wonder if I'll be able to get a good night sleep or not. I know my kids will probably be up at the crack of dawn and beg to go to the breeder early. 

Well, the exercise pen is all set up with a bed, wee wee pad and toys. The crate and supplies are all ready for the car, the camera is charged and in my bag, and after breakfast we'll be off to pick up our new puppy. I can't wait!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo: I just hope the puppy will settle nicely in the crate for the ride home otherwise the kids will surely fight over who gets to hold him for the ride.

Andmmy


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking for updates! Can't wait to see the pictures of your new little one!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Congratulations*:whoo:
hoto:looking forward to updateshoto:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I can't believe how our lives have
changed since we have had Max and Bessie.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

awwwwww how exciting!!  Take all of our hugs and kisses along with you and give him them!  can't wait for pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats!! Can't wait to get pictures!! We love puppies!


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Mason is home!!! He was really good about being in the car for the three hour ride home (except for the two mini barfs). He was either laying quietly on my lap (with a towel under him) or was laying on the car taking a nap. When we stopped for a rest he was more active in the car but settled down nicely once we got on the way again. He didn't make a peep at all during the whole ride home. 

He only ate a little of the food the breeder sent with him but I guess all the changes are messing with his schedule. Hopefully he'll eat a little more tomorrow. He did drink his water though. 

The kids are IN LOVE with him. My son gave me and dad the biggest hug ever and thank us for getting Mason. I guess the honeymoon period is officially on.

Now if someone can just walk me through on how to resize and post my 2 mb pictures I'll be eternally grateful.

Andmmy


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

1st attempt at attaching pictures of Mason...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my Mason is ADORABLE!!!! Congrats to you and your family! Kubrick thinks he and Mason should have a play date with Guapo sometime.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh WOW what a cutie pie!!!! You are going to have so much fun and we are all going to join IWAP!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful boy, glad you all made it home safely and are all together ! Hav fun!
(that lower right hand pic, is he doing froggie or superman?)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, Mason is so cute. I love that look with the little bit of white hair on his head. Reminds me of Salsa. Have a good night and update us tomorrow.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Mason is adorable! Have fun with him


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY!! He's so cute! Guapo can't wait to meet him


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwww...look at that cutie with his little tongue sticking out!


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

First night update...

After some playtime around 9pm - 9:30pm we put Mason in his xpen with his kennel in it and after some coaxing he settled into his kennel and it was lights out around 10pm. We have the six panel baby pen and we made a rectangle out of it and lined half with wee wee pads and his kennel was in the other half. Mason was a very good boy and didn't whimper until 3am. Everything was dry and I didn't pay attention to him and he whined on and off for another 20 minutes then was quiet until 6:15 this morning. I checked on him and he had peed in his blanket in his kennel! Whatever happened to not soiling when they sleep? Guess he missed that class.

This morning he still is not too interested in his food but has been drinking his water. When will he start eating? He's also not too interested in his puppy treats yet. I guess since he is drinking his water then that should be ok but I really like to see him eat more though.

Oh, the good news is that he did poop and pee on the pad in his xpen this morning. :whoo: Hope this keeps up. We are also putting his food and water bowls in his xpen when we feed him.

That's all for now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Andmmy


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Lina and Michelle, Mason is going to the vet Wednesday morning. He had his second set of shots at the breeder's so I'm pretty sure he will get his third set tomorrow at the vet's office. Think that means he will be good to go after that. Can't wait to meet you guys. 

Andmmy


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great! 

How big is Mason? It looks like he might already be bigger than Guapo (who's all of 6 lbs)!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Mason is so cute! I love the pic of him sprawled out on the floor where you can see those little fluffy white legs sticking out! Congratulations on your new little cutie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Mason is adorable! It sounds like you had a great trip home. Now aren't you glad I said towel and barf bag?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you closing him in the crate all night, or leaving the door into the pen open? He is too young to hold it all night if he drinks too late. To stop the crate peeing, give him a few nights to settle in, be sure to wash the crate pad in a solution that removes the ammonia of the urine. I know you are pleased he is drinking because he hasn't eaten, but you might withhold water after 7pm. 

And he will eat. When he is settled in and hungry. Not to worry, it hurts you more than Mason!

You might read Tom King's philosophy on crate potty training. It is the right time to start! I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason is so cute. Have fun with him. Just remember the potty training
doesn't last forever.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

See post #14 in this thread. Great potty training advice. Stick to the boundaries early on, and you'll have success.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4097&highlight=POtty+training&page=2

As far as housebreaking goes, step 2 in the process, it helps to designate a spot where Mason will "go potty", outside somewhere. Take him to that spot/area on a leash and do not let him play or even sniff around until he has gone potty. Patience. Lola goes on command now because she knows she won't get out on the street to see birds or to the park to play with dogs until she has gone potty. This will prevent the behavior that many with yards have where they say their pups run around outside for 20 minutes, do nothing, and then come inside and poop right away. Not fun!

Best of luck with that cutie.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Mason is beautiful! We just brought our little guy home on Friday and it has sure been a lot of work but so much fun too  Looking forward to seeing the updates and more pics!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mason is CUTE..CUTE..CUTE. I love the picture with his little pink tongue. Your family is in for a lot of good times watching this little Hav find his spot in the family. Hope you post pictures often.


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Anne...thanks for the link on potty training. I will check it out and see what else we can do. A potty trained pup makes for a happy family. :biggrin1:

We currently have the vari kennel with the door off in his xpen so he can come and go in his kennel as he pleases while he is in his xpen. He goes in his kennel often and seems to like it there so we are glad about that. If we snap our fingers in front of the kennel then point and say "go in your kennel" he will go in about 90% of the time. He is also just as happy sitting by the front of the xpen and watches as the family goes by. We've been putting his bowls in the xpen but he doesn't seem much interested in them except for the water, but when one of us goes and stirs his food with our hands then he will eat a few bites from the bowl. He also will take some kibbles from our hands, but just not seem to be that hungry overall.

Question...how often and how long do puppies nap? Mason is about 14 weeks old by the way.

Thanks,
Andmmy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

At 14 weeks he should be able to hold it all night. I would close the crate and make sure that the crate is JUST big enough for him. If it's too big, he will pee in one corner and sleep in the other. With Kubrick I put in a cardboard box (covered with a pillow case as he would chew on the cardboard otherwise, LOL) and as he grew up, I moved it back and back until I removed it altogether. With the water, remove it about 2-3 hours before sleep time. This way he should be able to hold it all night.

Also, as for feeding, I would do scheduled feedings instead of free feedings. This helps Mason know that food is only available when you put it down and that's it. Don't feed him out of your hand, he will eat when he's hungry. Even if he doesn't eat for 2 days, don't worry about it... only if the vet says he's healthy, of course. Don't give treats, just wait him out. I would suggest you put down his bowl 3 times a day for 20 minutes each time. If he doesn't touch it, just pick it up, put it in a ziploc bag (kibble can go stale), and then put the SAME stuff down the next meal time. You can also start having him sit before he eats... this can reinforce a working behavior for food and a lot of dogs eat better if they have to work for it. It also reinforces your role/your family's role as alpha and provider.

I hope this all makes sense and good luck! I probably won't be able to meet cutie Mason until October because of wedding stuff, but we should definitely get together then!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh boy is Mason adorable. and I love his name. Congrats... never saw the chocolate girl, but you can't get any cuter than Mason. 

More pictures Please!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Mason is ADORABLE! I love his markings - especially his little black "coat". Just too cute!

I am partial to black and whites. Lincoln is white with black, and Scout is black with white


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwe So cute!!! Almost makes me want another puppy.  adorable!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new arrival!:whoo:
He is a cutie! I love his markings!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a cutie pie he is..... congratulations!
And just remember, there is no such thing as too many pics!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow Mason is awesome!! We get ours Saturday and can't wait. Let's see some more pics of Mason!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mason is just adorable!! Worth the wait right??


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats...he really is a doll!!


----------

